# Training to Pack & Pull - Need some help!



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

So I have two goats as you probably know already, and I want to train Laylie to pull, and Nellie to pack. Or should Nellie pull because she's bigger? I'm not sure which one will pull and which one will pack. Should the bigger goat pack, and should the little goat pull? Or the other way around? Anyway hopefully you guys will help me figure that out.

Please let me know everything you know 

I heard you should buy a straight bit if the goat is hard to control. And in Nellie's case well I'll just say I have grass stains on all my pants! So what type of bit should I buy? Any suggestions? And I made a trial harness out of belts, it actually looked pretty good =D

Okay so can you list the things I would need to train her to pull? **I'm not gonna buy a $300 dollar harness unless I know it'll work. I'm not gonna buy alot of stuff** Please list just the ESSENTIALS.

Right now on my list for pulling is 
- Bit 
- Bridle
- Harness
- Halter
- Lead Rope 
- Wagon
- TIME =D

Okay now to talk about packing... I really don't know anything about packing. Can you inform me on what I need? I'm reading up on training so yeah...

On my list for packing -
- Halter
- Lead Rope
- Pack Bags
- TIME =D
-
-
-

Okay and my last question. What size halter do they need? Nellie kinda has a Roman Nose, so should I get a special halter for her?

This isn't her but her face looks like this-









Nellie's face looks like this-


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't really offer much help cause I don't know much about packing or harness training, but just wanted to add that if you get a well fitted halter you should be able to teach her to move in the right directions without a bit. I just think that'd be a little much for a goat, their mouth really doesn't seem to be built very well to hold any kind of bit, but i'm also not familiar with what they have out there for training goats. ...maybe i'm just to use to my horses. First i'd try with just a halter though. :thumb:

As for the nubian's halter, they make some nice goat halters...I think at Jeffers? I'm not positive...might want to check them out. There's also a website with goat harness/packing equiptment...can't think of it right now, I don't think it was Hoeggars...maybe Caprine Supply? I'm not sure, maybe google what you're looking for might come up with something. :shrug:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Very pretty does you have. Which doe you use for what is pretty much up to you. What will you be doing more of, carting or packing? You may want to use the bigger doe for what ever you will be doing more of. Another option would be training both dose for cart and pack. That way you could have double team and they would keep each other company packing trips. Let me tell you, a lonley goat may not work very well for you. If you train them for one thing at a time, say harness first, they should bbe able to transition to packing very easily. 

I would personaly try training your doe without a bit first. you would be surprised how well even very stuborn goat will work in the proper gear. I was pretty pleased with this harness:http: //www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Deluxe-Work-Harness.html It isn't too pricey and it can be used for work and driving.

As for the pack, I would just use a wood saddle and some home made saddlebags. It would be much cheaper that way. Some pack goats work better in a collar than a halter but it just deppends on what they are used to. Sorry for writing a book here, Good luck! :wave:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi!

Firstly you do not need a bit. They are only appropriate once the goat has finished training and you start driving. I have had great success with rope halters (as you will probably have noticed if you have read any of my other posts). They also have the advantage of being able to be fitted to roman nosed goats (http://2creeksgoats.blogspot.com/2011/10/halters-and-fitting-them.html). You can make one using these instructions (http://2creeksgoats.blogspot.com/2011/10/making-and-adjusting-halters.html) or get one from me. That covers halters. You will need one for each goat and a leadrope each... I'd get/make a fairly long one (12 ish ft?)

Harness work:
as you have noted, a harness... In my opinion buying a "training" harness is unnecessary ... (what are you training the goat to do in it? I guess drive....) anyway I've never felt a need for it... on the other hand my boys don't drive  I would go straight for the big guns if I were you and either make or buy a proper driving harness. There are harness making instructions on this page (https://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/testing)

You will need a wagon or cart. My definition is that a cart is 2 wheels and wagon is 4. I'm not sure if that is technically correct... but never mind. If you are using a cart you will need to have a decently designed, well padded harness that can support the weight without damaging the goat's back and the cart will need to be well balanced. A wagon will probably be simpler if you are just starting out. Also they are more readily available.

Packing:
You need, along with the halter and lead, a packsaddle. You cannot (well you can but I would consider it highly ill advised) pack without one. The purpose of a packsaddle is to evenly distribute weight on the goats ribs and off the spine. Again you can make or buy. I made partly because buying was too expensive and partly because I had some ideas about the "ideal" saddle.... I made a pretty good one but I don't use it very much so it isn't exactly tested.... Here is what I have on packsaddles.[(https://sites.google.com/site/2creeksgoats/pack-saddles) 
You will also need panniers (saddle bags) to attach to the saddle but they aren't really a particularly challenging object to come up with. What is really important is that you make sure the load is always balanced.

On to the goats.
Is Laylie a pygmy/nigi or is she just young? If she is young and is going to grow to be a comparable size to Nellie I'd teach both to do both. It can't hurt and it isn't any harder. On the other hand if Laylie is a pygmy that would mean you'd have to buy two whole different sets of equipment....
If that is the case and you need (for the moment at least) to make an either or decision on which to train I would teach Laylie to pack because I really don't use packing that much. On the other hand I constantly am getting my boys to pull things around. (well maybe constantly is a bit strong...) That is just me. The fact is that whoever does what Laylie will always be able to do less than Nellie... Goats can pull 1.5-2 times their weight... I can't remember the percentage for packing but it is something like 20%... or less I think.. That means if Laylie is a 50 lb goat she should only be carrying maybe 10 lbs... and that includes the saddle.......

SO... there is something to get started on... I'm sure you are looking like this by now... :ZZZ: but you asked for it... ("Please let me know everything you know") 

Anyway good luck! :greengrin: 
M.
p.s. Just looked at the preview and it is really long!! I'm really sorry :/


----------

